# The Raleigh Europa a good cycle?



## Enid Agnus Dei (19 Jun 2012)

I recently was lucky enough to get and restore one of these old timers and would love your thoughts on them, think mine is an 81 model as she has the tour de France winners sticker on it (1980 win).

I have left on the rack (was that the right thing to do?) and have fitted some lights to her from the 80's era too, odd as a kid I thought the lights were bright now I know better!

Safe and happy riding all!


----------



## compo (19 Jun 2012)

Photo's!


----------



## AndyRM (19 Jun 2012)

Have you got the 5 or 12 speed model? And any pics? Lovely looking machine with great colours


----------



## Enid Agnus Dei (19 Jun 2012)

compo said:


> Photo's!


 

Yes will post some once I have been here longer got more points/posts so keep 'em peeled.


----------



## Enid Agnus Dei (19 Jun 2012)

AndyRM said:


> Have you got the 5 or 12 speed model? And any pics? Lovely looking machine with great colours


 

5 speed and will upload a few of her as soon as I can my profile picture is of her!


----------



## Andy_R (19 Jun 2012)

Enid Agnus Dei said:


> Yes will post some once I have been here longer got more points/posts so keep 'em peeled.


Upload them to imageshack or similar and link to them


----------



## Enid Agnus Dei (19 Jun 2012)

Will try that later Andy, thanks for that mate.


----------



## AndyRM (19 Jun 2012)

Nice! Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Enid Agnus Dei (19 Jun 2012)

http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/7374/alpha1t.jpg


----------



## Enid Agnus Dei (19 Jun 2012)

http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/9420/dscf0098z.jpg


----------



## fungus (19 Jun 2012)

Thats bloomin lovely


----------



## Enid Agnus Dei (19 Jun 2012)

Thank you Fungus, she took a bit of time to get right and finding the lights was a chore but I got 2 front/2 rear lights for free and fitted the other set to my Blue racer.


----------



## Enid Agnus Dei (19 Jun 2012)

http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/8877/dscf0103r.jpg


----------



## Enid Agnus Dei (19 Jun 2012)

http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/1999/dscf0057t.jpg


----------



## Standoff (19 Jun 2012)

My first real road bike thirty odd years ago. Treasured it. Rode it whenever I could and cleaned it after every ride. My father used to repair machines at Raleigh (I remember going in with him and it was just like the Saturday night Sunday morning film) and he got a good discount. After I'd had it a few years he took it back to the factory for a refurb and they ruined it with fat wheels and tyres and other non racy bits. Sold it and I haven't thrown my leg over a bike till recently and I am saddened at what I have missed all those years. I may keep a look out for one to remind me a bit if my childhood.


----------



## Enid Agnus Dei (19 Jun 2012)

A mix of good and bed memories for you then? This one is great, and pretty much all original too what is odd is the old tubes in it hold their pressure much better than the new tubes in my blue racer.


----------



## Enid Agnus Dei (19 Jun 2012)

http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg11/scaled.php?server=11&filename=beforerest.jpg&res=landing

Before the restoration began, this was taken the day I got her.


----------



## Fubar (19 Jun 2012)

That is a beaut, I had a Raleigh Arena (I think?!?) with the exact same lights - my brother had the Raleigh Olympus. Both scrapped when my dad gave up his garage . Nice photos!


----------



## Enid Agnus Dei (19 Jun 2012)

Enid Agnus Dei said:


> http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/1999/dscf0057t.jpg


 
Thank you for the likes Fubar, very kind of you.


----------



## Enid Agnus Dei (19 Jun 2012)

Fubar said:


> That is a beaut, I had a Raleigh Arena (I think?!?) with the exact same lights - my brother had the Raleigh Olympus. Both scrapped when my dad gave up his garage . Nice photos!


 

Sorry to hear that Fubar  got to admit I love this old girl! love these lights but not the brightest sadly.


----------



## Standoff (19 Jun 2012)

Mine had the 'large hubs' on the wheels which I particularly wanted. No idea why other than they looked cool. These went when it got bastardised.I took the mini mudguards off straight away. 
Only time I seemed to pump the tyres up was when I had a puncture!
One on eBay at the moment and I'm really tempted.


----------



## Enid Agnus Dei (19 Jun 2012)

Standoff said:


> Mine had the 'large hubs' on the wheels which I particularly wanted. No idea why other than they looked cool. These went when it got bastardised.I took the mini mudguards off straight away.
> Only time I seemed to pump the tyres up was when I had a puncture!
> One on eBay at the moment and I'm really tempted.


 

I was tempted to remove the mini mudguards too and her rack but wanted to keep her as original as possible really and yes! the large hubs looked great!

Is the one on eBay a good one?


----------



## Enid Agnus Dei (19 Jun 2012)

http://img641.imageshack.us/img641/8597/bookjc.jpg

And the book I was lucky enough to get with the Europa!


----------



## Enid Agnus Dei (19 Jun 2012)

http://img840.imageshack.us/img840/7691/givehersome.jpg

Ride Retro!


----------



## RoadBikeRecommendation (19 Jun 2012)

Fubar said:


> That is a beaut, I had a Raleigh Arena (I think?!?) with the exact same lights - my brother had the Raleigh Olympus. Both scrapped when my dad gave up his garage . Nice photos!


 
At last!!! I've been racking my brain trying to remember the name of the Raleigh I had back in the day. Raleigh Arena. Thanks. And seeing those pics EAD is really taking me back. The tiny mudguards that did sod all and those chunky lights. I'm getting all misty-eyed.


----------



## Enid Agnus Dei (19 Jun 2012)

The thing I find about the small mudguards is they seem to throw crap all over the frame and as you say do little else, but to keep her as original as I can they and the rack will stay on, the lights were not on her when I got her but to me, add to the whole retro feel.

Misty eyed can be good if it brings back good memories eh?


----------



## Andy_R (19 Jun 2012)

That's a very pretty bike EAD, long may you enjoy her. When you get enough posts, put the pics up on the "Show us your steel" thread.


----------



## Enid Agnus Dei (19 Jun 2012)

Thank you Andy and I will sure do that, not enjoying her at the mo her blue tatty sister has hurt my back and I'm gutted it's just right out there now for a good ride in the countryside


----------



## Fubar (20 Jun 2012)

RoadBikeRecommendation said:


> At last!!! I've been racking my brain trying to remember the name of the Raleigh I had back in the day. Raleigh Arena. Thanks. And seeing those pics EAD is really taking me back. The tiny mudguards that did sod all and those chunky lights. I'm getting all misty-eyed.


 
It was light blue, with a saddle bag and one of the dreadful flags that flipped out with a reflector on it - took me everywhere that bike! Never thought about weight, cadence, clothes, helmets, pedals, mph, averages, elevation, etc - just got on my bike and escaped for the day! Heaven.


----------



## This Time Next Year (20 Jun 2012)

In case this thread has got anyone in a buying mood, found this on ebay... it's too far away from me, but sure there'll be someone here interested in the heads up.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-E...UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item4d024ff4fb#ht_500wt_1287


----------



## Enid Agnus Dei (21 Jun 2012)

Wish I had the money, space and lived closer, I'd have had a look at that!

Thank you for posting it This Time Next Year.


----------



## Standoff (27 Jun 2012)

vintage retro team raleigh racing bike reynolds 531 and campag all over it LOOK

Maybe this is the 'real deal' that the Europa was modelled on!


----------



## Standoff (27 Jun 2012)

Browser URL:
vintage retro team raleigh racing bike reynolds 531 and campag all over it LOOK


----------



## Standoff (27 Jun 2012)

Can't get the link to work but it's on eBay!


----------



## festival (28 Jun 2012)

I am sure i am going to get some stick for my following comments, but I have no intention of insulting anyone.
Why would any one want to spend time,energy and maybe money on renovating something that has no prestige, no heritage, no quality and rides like a garden gate.
A Raleigh from the special products division I could understand or, e.g. the Chopper bike, technically pretty shoot, but in its time it had a style of its own and a place in history, This Europa thing, while not rubbish was really nothing special.
I suppose if it was the first proper bike you owned or something like that I could understand the nostalgic interest, but please, it was a cheap massed produced bike when new and whether you wish to ride it or admire it, just because it is 30 years old doesn't make it right. .
If I could get my hands on an original 70's Holdsworth Pro and restore it, that would be something to get excited about. Although mass market to a degree, it has a heritage from a legendary team.
I can't get the slightest bit interested in this Europa, I don't get it. Sorry.


----------



## Standoff (28 Jun 2012)

I don't understand why 99% of the population do what they do most of the time! Wacking a little ball with a stick then chasing after it appears a little pointless but I don't think it's wrong!


----------



## fossyant (28 Jun 2012)

Nice machine you have.


----------



## fossyant (28 Jun 2012)

Festival, I can't get excited about a Holdsworth. Each to their own. The Raleigh is a classic colour scheme, and looks nice enough.


----------



## festival (29 Jun 2012)

fossyant said:


> Festival, I can't get excited about a Holdsworth. Each to their own. The Raleigh is a classic colour scheme, and looks nice enough.


 
That's fair enough.
The point about the Holdsworth is, its a bike of some quality, has a value and a heritage and in my case I got into racing when the Holdsworth team were the top UK team of the day and I lived a short distance from the shop, therefore I have a connection to a bike with a history. 
People will have their own reasons for liking things, like the emperor's new clothes, if you want to see it as something worthwhile hard enough you will believe it.


----------



## Standoff (29 Jun 2012)

It was my first real road bike and was painted in the TI Raleigh colours and was part of my youth. I will probably buy one if one comes up for sale near me. For no other reason than to remind me of a time when my life was simple and care free and my legs were young and willing!


----------



## Broadside (29 Jun 2012)

I use an old Raleigh Europa as my pub bike. It was gifted to me so I could convert it in to a fixed gear bike but I haven't done that yet. 

AFAIK the Europa came in two models, 1) Team Raleigh replica with Campag bits and 2) mass market model with Raleigh and Weinnman bits. Mine is the mass market model but the former are highly sought after. 

Compared to yours mine is in very poor condition, mechanically sound but awful to look at. I really am in two minds about converting mine to fixed gear, whether it will only ever be adequate as a fixed gear or if I should spend the money on a bike that was originally designed as fixed gear. 

When standing to pedal uphill the rear brakes sometimes rub which I take to mean that either the frame or wheels are flexing - perhaps its an indicator of the overall quality of the bike, i.e. not all that good.


----------



## Basil.B (29 Jun 2012)

Did my first TT on a Raleigh Arena in 78, bike weighed a ton!


----------



## Brett Stevenson (1 Apr 2014)

I was one of the 'masses' who had a Europa, about 198. Parents saved up hard, and I was made up so proud. Two years later I had wrecked it. Sprayed gold with cow horn handlebars. Probably scrapped it.

Anyway, I have now since found a couple on ebay. Bought them. I have stripped one back, had it sandblasted and sent to argos cycles in Bristol who re-enammel and restore to former paintwork and decals. Got new wheels, bearings, cranks and stem, seat post, brakes and a decent set of shortie mudguards, chrome. New tyres and other chrome bits. And a saddle
Managed to get new 'vintage' Ever Ready lights. 
Does anybody know where I Can get a rack for it?

Really excited, would love to catch up with other people who have embarked on this foolish venture....

Brett


----------



## Cycleops (4 Apr 2014)

Brett Stevenson said:


> Does anybody know where I Can get a rack for it?
> Brett


Don't buy the rack!!!


----------



## Dark46 (5 Apr 2014)

Great pics ! I had a Raleigh about then in Blue, not sure about the model. Great to see you have still got the pump and on its stays too! From there I bought a Falcon Champion de Monde in Gold.


----------

